# Flowers



## K9Kirk (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 23, 2019)

Nice flower................


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 23, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice flower................



Thanks!


----------



## Joel Bolden (May 10, 2022)

Noticed this native Columbine growing out of a small crevice about 30 feet up a sheer rock wall.


----------

